# THE DOG PARTY POEM ....



## dogloverx3

The Dogs Party.

The dogs all had a party
They came from near and far
Some dogs came by taxi
And some dogs came by car.

Each dog signed his name
Upon a special book,
And each dog hung his tail
Upon a special hook.

One dog was not invitied
And this aroused his ire,
He stormed into the party
And loudly shouted "FIRE!!"

In the scene that followed
The dogs forgot to look,
And grabbed just any tail
From off any hook.

So that is the real reason 
Whenever they meet or roam, 
They sniff each others tails
To try and find their own!

Writer Unknown. 

So sweet ... Sarah


----------



## momtoboo

*That's a cute little poem.I think Boo missed that party,he wouldn't sniff a dogs butt for the biggest T-bone ever.He knows where his tail is.







*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

That's really cute, Sarah. Bonnie still hasn't found her tail - she sniffs for it everytime we meet a new dog!


----------



## I found nemo

That was sweet!

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools

Ha Ha liked that one. How cute!


----------



## KAG

That's so cute. I laughed at what Boo's Mom said because my Lola will turn her head with her FU look as if she was saying don't even think about it! My Crisse actually lifts her leg up as if she was saying go ahead. The first time she did it I was mortified and said I didn't teach her that, she came to me that way!


----------



## ddarlingfam

thats a cute poem, thanks for sharing


----------



## steponme

What a cute poem.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda won't sniff, but lifts her leg for a sniff


----------



## thelittlepet

My little Gidget didn't leave her tail either. She won't sniff, won't allow others to sniff her, she has no concept of doggiedom. My malt Ivory would sniff any bu** she could reach














. I am not sure about these two, they sniff each others alot but who know when we are out around others more. Great poem. Thanks for sharing.
Aimee


----------

